# Slot Car Central



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey everybody just wanted to tell EVERYBODY about Robert Molta's shop in Syracuse NewYork . Robert is an awesome guy to deal with and his service is lightning quick ! 
If that isin't enough for you he loads your order down with extra's too! From now on I go to SCC,First and ebay........Not at all ! Check out Slotcar Central, 113 Herz street, Syracuse,New York. 13208-3026.
(315) 214-4792 
[email protected]
Bob was more than generous in our trade too. 
THANKS BOB !
:woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dealt with him probably a dozen times with no problems at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Doba
Just found out about him from ebay. He is a really nice person and I thought, why not just deal directly with him!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there a web site where I can check out his wares? Thanks.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes go to: slotcarcentral.com 
If you can't find it there send him an email. He really will try to help you out Rudy.
ScottD961


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have made several purchases from Bob and he is awesome! It's almost like the guy has everything in his shop that you could want or are looking for! Got the cars I donated to Pete McKay for his kid's race series there and also picked up some NASCAR's for myself. Fantastic guy to deal with!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes he is. I would love to spend a few days serching threw his store. Nah, a few weeks! Did I say weeks? I meant......... !
Tracy


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive dealt with Bob also. Fast service and he has a huge selection of goodies.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob owns half the Northern New York border, and I think he has some Canadian/French slaves packaging boxes up for him.

tons of stuff, cool guy


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've made several purchases from Bob both from his web site and eBay. Always top notch products and service. You can lose yourself for hours browsing his inventory.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

This is nice...

*Rokar Datsun 240Z Blue White HO Slot Car 1200 Rare NOS*










__________________


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bob is first class, no doubt about it. I've spent at least 2 grand with him over the years


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL I'm hoping too also !!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey , this is just an update everybody but if you ever hook Bob up with a BIG deal or something unusual that helps him out he does offer Slot finder fee's !!
:woohoo: :woohoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have been getting stuff from Bob for more than ten years. He knows I collect slot stuff so he always includes surprises with my stuff. I do miss the good old days when I could buy three Harley twin packs for $25.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

22T , yes I know. Everytime I purchase from him there are always extras ! No mre pay bay for me.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

ScottD961 said:


> Everytime I purchase from him there are always extras !


I just received my first order from Bob today and I feel like a little kid who got the coolest surprise ever with his Cracker Jacks. 

One of the little throw-ins was a sprue of plastic race flags. As soon as I saw them, I started thinking what I might be able to do with them. I was at it before I even bothered checking out the stuff I had ordered!! 

Anyway, the flags fit perfectly into the top of the square tubing that posts my track barriers into the table. They look great and to be honest, I would have never thought to get these myself. It probably cost Bob next to nothing to do this, but it was a really nice touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Rudi I told ya he was cool !


----------

